# Shelby Airflow Parts FS on ebay



## scrubbinrims (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi.

Seems like there is always someone looking for Shelby airflow parts and I listed a big guard, rack, and fenders with curved braces w/ a flying cloud badge this evening.
The link to one of these items is below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281638463229?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks, Chris


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

Still looking for a speedline or arrow tank, complete or parts... Please PM me with any leads if you have any!

-Ken-


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 23, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Still looking for a speedline or arrow tank, complete or parts... Please PM me with any leads if you have any!
> 
> -Ken-




Ken,

It's been discussed in the past how rare and hard to come by boy's long tank speedline airflow are to come by and I have never seen an original tank go for sale a la carte in my time in the hobby.
It doesn't help that the collectors that have them, don't let them go.
Best of luck in finding and being ready when it does...

Chris


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, that settles it... I have to come out to the east coast for the swap meets... You just do not see those kind of things on the West coast swap meets, especially at the prices you all can get them at!! 2 more years until I retire, then I am heading out for the MLC/Ann Arbor swaps!

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2015)

I only recall seeing one Speedline tank sell  and I believe it was $1700 and change by the time it was said and done a couple of years ago. I'm told MLC is a sell out this year so it should be one heck of a show. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Mar 23, 2015)

One side of a Speedline tank was offered on this site a few years ago for $700. Not sure who got it. There was also a no nose half posted on here also awhile back. I kick myself for not buying them.


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought that was Jim or Shawn who ended up with that 1/2 tank... Humm $700 for wall art is a bit much, then I think he actually resold it!!

I'm kicking myself for not getting that red speedline last year, complete with deluxe chainguard/carrier in red rattlecan paint. remember.. it was the one that sold for $5000 +, then came back and sold again for $2900 or something like that. The whole thing was kind of sketchy though.


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 23, 2015)

ok so what do you guys think a good real tank is worth or what would you pay for one

I am still selling 1 fiber glass complete ready to hang on the bike let with steel inserts for $999 shipped


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey Jim,

With your awesome skills I know you could most likely make them. How much would you need to make it worth your while? If you can make the seat and the carrier, then I am sure you can probably tool out the tank. Stig won that last single speedline tank that was on ebay last year and I haven't seen a speedline tank before that in years.. Arrow tanks are different, but I don't want to end up with Shelby Arrows.. that's all wrong! 

It's gotta be metal... No one else may not know, but I will, and that's all that matters. At this point in time, the only fiberglass I would consider would be the aero and bug eye (those are so far out of my reach that I have no other choice). Having said all that, I still need to buy the inserts from you.

Ken




JAF/CO said:


> ok so what do you guys think a good real tank is worth or what would you pay for one
> 
> I am still selling 1 fiber glass complete ready to hang on the bike let with steel inserts for $999 shipped
> View attachment 204074


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

Would you consider it if you had pre-orders and a deposit??



oskisan said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> With your awesome skills I know you could most likely make them. How much would you need to make it worth your while? If you can make the seat and the carrier, then I am sure you can probably tool out the tank. Stig won that last single speedline tank that was on ebay last year and I haven't seen a speedline tank before that in years.. Arrow tanks are different, but I don't want to end up with Shelby Arrows.. that's all wrong!
> 
> ...


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 23, 2015)

a pair of steel inserts are $275 shipped

and what would you pay for a repop steel trank ????

and what would you pay for a nice real one ?????



oskisan said:


> Would you consider it if you had pre-orders and a deposit??


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

Chris,

Sorry, I didnt mean to hijack you original post, but I hope this might be helping with the sale of your parts, especially if we can convince Jim to make some tanks!

Jim, I'll PM ya so we can talk offline

-Ken-


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 23, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Chris,
> 
> Sorry, I didnt mean to hijack you original post, but I hope this might be helping with the sale of your parts, especially if we can convince Jim to make some tanks!
> 
> ...




All parts have been SOLD.

As to the side conversations or humor, I don't mind the visibility and I'm of the believe that even bad press is good press unless either my integrity of that of the item (which is also partially my integrity) is questioned.

Chris


----------

